# 09 Real World Broadhead test Thread



## Pine Tag (Sep 27, 2006)

Sounds like a good idea. I doubt you'll get too many with the field tipped arrow showing the angle part in #4 but the rest seem reasonable.


----------



## BoonerToon (Feb 1, 2008)

thsi is a GREAT idea . . . it be nice to sticky this thing and keep a running catalog if there is enough interest! weve done this for years in the backyard but never thought about puttin it on here


----------



## ddd-shooter (Jan 18, 2009)

With the number of hunters on AT, this thread could be a new standard for broadhead comparisons. 

BUT, we need to know your hunting setup. 
Bow, draw weight, draw length, speed, KE, arrow length/weight.


----------



## ARBowHuntr (Jun 15, 2009)

Great idea, I think that most on here would be more than happy to contribute.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Well opening day is Saturday here in Kentucky, so hopefully I can get the ball rolling with a review of the Atom broadheads. I'll try the arrow through the deer photo if I can, I've never tried it, but it seams easy enough to do.


----------



## 180Inches (Sep 22, 2004)

You could also just remove a broadhead instead of using the field tipped arrow for the angle shot. Might be hard to do with the deer lying on its side though.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

180Inches said:


> You could also just remove a broadhead instead of using the field tipped arrow for the angle shot. Might be hard to do with the deer lying on its side though.


Your right, that arrow through the animal might be tougher than I thought, but if it works out for some people, I think it would give a good indication of the shot placement and then effect opinion of blood trail and distance traveled. I'm going to give it a try anyway, maybe others will also.


----------



## davejohnson2 (Mar 20, 2008)

sticky this


----------



## cgbills (Aug 31, 2009)

cant wait for pics of the atom


----------



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

the only problem i see with this thread is that it wouldn't include the times the broadhead preformed poorly (wounded the animal and it died without recovery) Also afraid most people would contribute pictures that were of an animal where the broadhead did very minimal damage because it is their prized broadhead and they do not want to put it down (fanboy 101) 

If you could get everyone to share the good, the bad, and the ugly this would be an absolute amazing thread and something to steer new members to when they are wondering which head to buy.


----------



## BOHO (Aug 7, 2004)

I agree. great idea. I'll show some grim reaper and spitfire damage.


----------



## Firearrow (Jul 3, 2009)

How do you insert a pic onto a reply. Please someone help. PM me if you can.


----------



## ia bhtr (May 22, 2002)

Sorry , no pics to go with , but here are the results from my 1st 2 bow kills of the year :

Bow : 2007 Bowtech Allegiance , 27 1/2 DL , 55#s
Arrow : CE Maxima hunter 363 grains ( havent chronod , guessing speed around 250 fps )
Broadhead : 100 grn Slick Trick Standards

1st kill : Wyoming Antelope perfectly broadside @ 40 yds , heart shot , complete pass thru , buckets of blood , went 10 yds 

2nd kill : filled 1 of my doe tags on the Rez that I hunt in Neb , severe quartering away shot @ 20 yds , put the arrow in just in back of the back rib , blew it out the opposite side front shoulder , blind man type bloodtrail , piled up in 40 yds

both entry holes looked like shotgun slug hits , exit holes I could just about put my fist thru them ( got small hands tho  )

Thats it so far , hopefully I can ad the results from either my 2nd doe tag or my buck tag soon , Dan


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

I enjoy these types of pictures/documentation. I typically take these types of pictures most of the time. Entry wound, exit wound and condition of head after the kill.
For example:

Entry









Exit










Even if I shoot a hot water heater:wink:


----------



## albanyco (Jul 29, 2009)

So....what heads were those?


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

albanyco said:


> So....what heads were those?


Deer pics G5 Strikers:thumb:

H20 heater Simmons Landshark


----------



## GimpyPaw (Aug 10, 2008)

I took both a forked horn mulie and a cow elk using G5 Strikers 100g. Both animals were found dead less than 120 yards from point of impact. Strikers get the job done.


----------



## Beendare (Jan 31, 2006)

Doc,
Did the head push that fat out the exit? 

If so, the head must have been dulled just enough to push vs. slice

I have seen the same thing happen [actually worse] with a different short head. Basically the reason I now use a longer sloping head..





..


----------



## ksubigbuck (Jul 27, 2007)

Beendare said:


> Doc,
> Did the head push that fat out the exit?
> 
> If so, the head must have been dulled just enough to push vs. slice
> ...



Pretty sure that is guts you are seeing, not fat. I think the entrance is in the neck, and the exit is in the guts. When the deer ran the guts spilled out. I could be wrong though.


----------



## BowTeker01 (Aug 31, 2009)

are those not pics of two different heads?? the first i agree is a striker but the close up of the second one looks completely different??? just curious...


----------



## why3zx (Mar 16, 2009)

sorry for no pics but i will post the results of my first kill of the year, sonic pro 1" 100 grn, buck antelope, jumped the string and hit him just inside the right shoulder, from the front. went behind the shoulder and through the heart and exited through the liver and out right where his belly button should have been, clean entrance hole, 4 inch long exit, ran 50 yards and piled up, broadhead had one blade that was dulled on the back 30% of blade, all others perfect, there wasnt one drop of blood, except where he laid down and died. then only maybe an apple size puddle, did what it should have tho and stayed togehter great


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

ksubigbuck said:


> Pretty sure that is guts you are seeing, not fat. I think the entrance is in the neck, and the exit is in the guts. When the deer ran the guts spilled out. I could be wrong though.


Bingo...head was still very sharp after the shot. This was a hard quartering-to shot.


----------



## Canuck71 (Jul 7, 2009)

HEY DOC

Feild dressing and cooking that water heater must have been a very tough job. Hope everything went okay....great kill shot, though!! LOL


:laugh:


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

OK here's my first Atom broadhead kill / BH review. 100 gr. aluminum / steel Atom Broadhead.

1. Yesterday's evening hunt. I killed a pretty good sized 10pt buck, about 175lbs. Good buck for me, no P&Y though. Shot was from an elevated position at about 20 yards, slightly quartering away. My shot was a little far forward, nicked the front shoulder but hit the far side shoulder on the way outward. (no pass-thru) Very hard hit, the impact on the shoulder broke the arrow about 5" back from the BH. 

2. The deer ran about 45 yards, if there were no leaves on the trees, I would have seen where him fall, as it was I could hear him crash and fall. There was no blood what so ever, not a drop all the way to the animal.

3. The broadhead was destroyed, every part of the BH was ruined. One wire was full, but bent bad and the other one had about 1/4" break off. The tip looked like I hit concrete the way it bent over. The overall shank of the BH also bent, the aluminum part. It's hard to see this bend in the photo, but when you spin it, it's easy to see. I can't believe how the tip bent, it must be very soft steel.

Conclusion: The Atom did it's job, good sized animal down in less than 50 yards, but the head was destroyed. I saw the reviews where the Atom didn't do well being shot at 55 gal. steel drums, but I assumed it could handle deer bone. I have 2 more heads and only doe tags left, so I'll see if they can handle them.


----------



## acarroll10 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Grizztrick*

Sorry no pics, my camera is somewhere in an ontario cedar swamp. 265 lb Black bear shot w/ 100 gr grizztrick,15 yd quartering away shot 20 yd recovery with excellent blood trail, arrow passed through the bear and buried in the bait logs. Grizz is still shaving sharp and the blades are in great shape. Setup was a Dxt 29/70 304fps gt xt hunters , can't wait to put one through a whitetail, the holes left in the bear were very impressive


----------



## FishBuck (Jul 19, 2008)

*Atom*

I know this is useless without pictures but I had a late night. Shot my first deer with an Atom 100g steel / aluminum BH.

Hit a decent doe at 7:00 pm last night. First time using an Atom. She ran probably 75 - 100 yards in very heavy cover. My shot was great. Entered high and back with an exit right in the pocket behind the far leg broadside to quartering away slightly. Low exit hole.

Conditions for tracking are perfect because all the leaves are still green. The arrow was covered in blood. Worst blood trail I have ever had to track. We were finding micro drops of blood. Could not have found the deer myself. I have a friend who can track like a bloodhound and it took us three hours to find the deer.

One of the wires is bent and no longer usable. Both entrance and exit holes were good. The exit hole was clogged with lung tissue and her body cavity was filled up with blood.

The Atom did it's job and killed the deer. The wire did not survive a pass thru rib cage shot. The blood trail was dismal but that may just be one of those things. For me the jury is still out and your mileage may vary.


----------



## badddwithabow (Oct 29, 2008)

*Magnus 100 grn 4 blade*

shot a doe this morn....info is....
steep 1/4 away @ about 7 yards....

shot was perfect (lol little slap on the back) entered back of ribcage BLEW through off shoulder stuck 6in into the ground. (granted i have smaller deer in N. Ga but....still)
(entrance)








(exit)









Blood trail was great.... not quite like the rage trail i was seeing last year but i am not complaining. I don't like the it might not work feeling i will shoot these for life!

















Broadhead... Tip was bent just a little, but hey i shot through ribs should and dirt.... i'm not mad.... cut was excellent! washed it off ran a sharpener over it to straighten out the tip and walla back in the quiver....


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

wasp jackhammer 7 yards almost straight down 333fps out of my 82nd. ARE YOU READYYYY.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

and the head was washed up an put rite back in the quiver


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

p&y417bull said:


> and the head was washed up an put rite back in the quiver


WOW, I didn't know grenade launchers were legal in Wisconsin?!?


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

rage 2 blade head, 18 yards, first shot dropped him (hit high and cut the spine), 2nd shot is when he tried to get up, also dropped him in his tracks.


----------



## kevinfoerster (Jul 10, 2009)

note both pictures are of the second shot.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

here is a pic of the inside of the rib cage.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

I bookmarked this page for future info.... this should really be a sticky if people are able to get pictures with the story.


----------



## Jomas (Sep 20, 2008)

Rage 2 balde - Elite GT500 28.5 70# 375gn arrow @ 300 fps.
The older Rages have a roll pin between the blades, the new ones have a solid pin. I shot 3 pigs with the old style head and missed on deer with the new one.

First boar was lost, easy broadside shot from under 20 yards, got only a few inches penetration, very little blood, arrow was found with a cracked blade. Old Rage.

Next pig was a 20 yard shot, quartering away, marginal shot, clipped one lung and the liver. Pass through with typical rage gashes. That boar only managed a 50 yard dash and died, leaving an fairly good blood trail. This old style head was resueable. 

Next pig was 35 - 40 yards broadside perfect double lung and partial liver shot. This pig made a 100 yard dash as if nothing was wrong, blood trail was almost non existant to begin with, but became quite good about halfway along. Pigs sometimes don't leave very good blood trails due to the thick layer of fat and thick skin. The entry hole was typical Rage, exit was minus one blade. The blade broke off after entry and the single blade hole was clearly visible in one lung. 

I wrote to Rage and they are sending another pack of heads out to me in Italy. 

Today I missed a roe deer at 45 yards, and even though the head hit the dirt, it was completely reuseable, even the o-ring was intact. This was one of the new style heads.

It seems the new Rage are better constructed, I sure hope so because the performance wasn't exactly stellar with the first ones I tried, but I am very curious to see how it will perform on a roe deer, which are only 65lb but have hard, brittle bones.


----------



## Jomas (Sep 20, 2008)

Slick Tricks 1" 100gn Hoyt Deviator, 70# 28" 2319 alloys speed unknown.

First pig was 20 yards broadside, spined and died soon after from bleeding out of the artery under the spine. 

Next pig was also 20 yards broadside and hit through the liver and died within 10 yards! Was lying in a huge pool of blood. This arrow passed through to enter another pig near the ear and somehow exited between the front legs. It left a huge blood trail. 2 with one shot!!!

Both these heads were damaged but with a little attention were reuseable.

Next time I shot a pig with the GT500 at about 35 yards, broadside slightly quartering. Complete pass through, went through stomach, liver and one lung. The boar took off at speed, to die over 100 yards away leaving a light blood trail. I had given up tracking this pig and found him doing a grid search. This broadhead was also damaged but salvageable. I don't put the poor blood trail down to the broadhead in this case either becuse pigs do not always leave as good a blood trail from a good shot as you can expect from deer.


----------



## IL 88 (Aug 15, 2007)

kevinfoerster said:


> note both pictures are of the second shot.


First of all, you didn't kill that buck in 09. Second of all, I'm never helping you drag a deer that far again unless he's a P&Y.....

The Rage did put a heck of a hole in him though


----------



## FlCracker13 (Jul 22, 2008)

No deer as of yet but 2 hogs on a south Florida WMA (Babcock Ranch).

Hog #1 72 lbs with a Carbon Express F15 Expandable.

Awsome hit with a complete pass through and watched the hog lay down after 30 yards.I retrived my arrow and the broadhead looked good so I slid the o-rings back down on the broadhead in case of a follow up shot was needed. 
No blood what so ever but I could see the hog.Upon walking up to it I found it was still pleanty alive so I shot the same arrow from 10 yrds behind his ear and thats all she wrote. When I pulled it out the arrow the broadhead was still in tack but the blades were bent but I did shoot through bone.
The result was a dead hog but very dissopinted in the blood loss and small exit slice. Before anyone says I did give him enough time their was a bad storm coming and I needed to get out of their quick. 

Hog #2 112 lbs. NAP Spitfire XP PRO

I shot it quarting to me and it hit behind the shoulder and went all the way down its body and a complete pass through out the oppisite ham (huge hole). I gave it time to lay up and when I got my arrow I was amazed at all the blood everywhere. The hog only went 30 yrds and sprayed blood everywhere. I have shot alot of hogs with my bow and this was the best blood trail ever.

This was my 1st hunt with either of these heads but I am now a spitfire fan forever and not so impressed with the F15's. So no pictures (Sorry it has been raining a ton and super hot so you have to get them dreesed out quick) and the bow was a Mathews Reezen 67 lbs and a 388 grain arrow.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

sounds like a good idea! i'll be sure to take more pics of my slick tricks


----------



## plottman (Nov 15, 2003)

white.greg said:


> WOW, I didn't know grenade launchers were legal in Wisconsin?!?


Wwasp jakhammer is an amazing head. Idontt know Why it isn't more popular.


----------



## p&y417bull (Jan 22, 2008)

ttt


----------



## midnight_f150 (Jul 4, 2009)

ttt


----------



## Dextreme (Jul 7, 2005)

Slick Trick Standard 100's sliced through the rib bones like butter last Friday:


----------



## Archemil (Apr 8, 2009)

*85Gr Slick tricks and Crimson talons*

08 DrenLD 68lb 31" 85gr slick trick. Blew through a mule deer at 30 yards clipping the back of both front legs. Deer did not bleed much except where he went down 35 yards away. Broad head is still good and usuable. Still sharp.Kind of small holes.


09 Hyperlite 65lb 29" 100gr Crimson talon. 60 yard shot double lung on a mule deer, a little high. The broad head ended up in the hide on opposite of entry hole. Lots of blood the moment the broad head hit. Broad head did not fair so well. The body is in good shape but the blades are not. I think the curvy blades absorb lots of KE. It will do a fine job of slicing the hell out of stuff but will not survive is my take. Buck went about 65 yards.

Both these shots were very similar, but even though the Crimson Talon hit a little higher than the slick trick, the Crimson talon deer shed WAY more blood than the deer shot with the slick trick.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Dextreme said:


> Slick Trick Standard 100's sliced through the rib bones like butter last Friday:


Dang, that ST review made me hungry.


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

*Muzzy Phantom MX*

1.125"x 1"


white.greg said:


> 1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 17 yards, almost head on (slightly angle to my left) and downhill from me.
> 
> 2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)54 yard - see pictures (1st is at the shot location, second is the "trail"
> 
> ...


:wink:

I didn't take wound pictures of my bear. 38 yards broadside that I hit way too far back on (trying to "time" shot through the sagebrush). Entrance looked much like the elk's below, but the exit had intestines hanging out... complete passthrough. The broadhead did its job remarkably, and quickly. I was thankful for that.


----------



## DV1 (Dec 12, 2004)

Didn't see this until now, and didn't get any pictures for the thread, but will post my results so far.

Killed a decent sized doe on the first legal Sunday bow hunt in NJ in, oh, I dont know how long, but probabaly half a century. 

7 yard shot, slightly quartering towards, but basically almost broadside. Hit a little forward, broke the near side leg bone, blew through both shoulders (no scapula) and stuck in the ground 6-8 inches. Deer scampered off about 20 yards, stopped, then tipped over on her right side. Over in about 6 seconds. 

Didn't need to follow the blodd trail, but I could see it from the stand...very prolific trail, almost gruesome. 

Broadhead was a 125 grain Wasp Jak Hammer. SBXT, 70#, Easton Axis n-fused 400's, weighed 425 grains, bow clocked at 277 fps. I have never had a bad result with a jak hammer, and I've thrown them at lots of deer.


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Pics from today. About 20 yards, quartering slightly towards me, I was a tiny bit above her,almost level really. Steelhead 125's, 1 1/4 cut. She ran about 100-150 yards, pretty sparse bloodtrail for the first 100 yards, marginally better for the rest.You can see the entry here.







Here's the exit.








Entry








Exit


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Great post xxclaro! The shot looks a little far back, did you get into the gut a little? This could explain the lack of blood. The broadhead looks perfect.


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Nope, caught both lungs. I have the pic of the other side lung, and it went through the very bottom back of the lung. I was actually worried that it would have gone through the guts too, but turns out it didn't even touch the liver.


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

Grim Reaper Razortip 100grain 1 3/8 cut. Out of an Athens Accomplice 30" 70# Riding on a Victory V1 at 29".

Complete passthtough at over 45 yards. Quartering to me. Entered left side just infront of shoulder. Exited right side about third rib from back. Entrance and exit holes both had the nice Y shape so all blades deployed. Wrecked both lungs. Blades are all straight. Two still razor sharp. One has the edge rolled pretty good. I'd say it clipped the shoulder blade on entrance. I'm gonna replace them rather than try to sharpen the one with a rolled edge. Bloodtrail wasn't what I expected but she only ran 25 yards so it wasn't needed. There was MUCH blood where she went down! Chest cavity was full also. 

Needless to say the bow and mechanical head impressed the heck out of me. This was my first time using a mechanical. I'm sold on the Grim Reaper!

Sorry no good pics of wounds.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Grim Reaper Razortip 100grain 1 3/8 cut. Out of an Athens Accomplice 30" 70# Riding on a Victory V1 at 29".
> 
> Complete passthtough at over 45 yards. Quartering to me. Entered left side just infront of shoulder. Exited right side about third rib from back. Entrance and exit holes both had the nice Y shape so all blades deployed. Wrecked both lungs. Blades are all straight. Two still razor sharp. One has the edge rolled pretty good. I'd say it clipped the shoulder blade on entrance. I'm gonna replace them rather than try to sharpen the one with a rolled edge. Bloodtrail wasn't what I expected but she only ran 25 yards so it wasn't needed. There was MUCH blood where she went down! Chest cavity was full also.
> 
> ...




Congrats man TTT for an interesting thread.

You didnt get any blood on my sling did you LOL


----------



## arrowds (Mar 4, 2008)

Here is yet another real world testimonial to accuracy and lethal performance of The Atom I thought I'd pass on in view of the request for such unbiased details..... A "Real World Test" if ever there was one simply via one individual whom seems to shoot ALOT better than I can!

From: Patrick 
Sent: Tuesday, September 22, 2009 10:01 AM
To: Cindy Futtere
Subject: RE: Photo_Submission_from_ArrowDS
Matthew,

Thank you for your interest in my hunting season and the success I have had. I will be honest and say I have turned from skeptical to a true believer. I have so much confidence in the flight of the arrow with the atom aboard that I am not hesitant to shoot at long distances. I have been shooting 3D's since I was 14 years old and have won several tournaments and was the Montana State 3D champion when I was 18. That said however, when I put a broad head on, my shooting ability and confidence was cut in half because of planeing issues, and I have never been a believer in mechanicals. Your broad head this year seems to be an answer to years of frustration. I have always had a 100 yard pin and can shoot it into a the 8 ring or better ever time with a field point, but like I said when I put any other broad head on I was cut to 50 yards. This year putting the atom on made all the difference. Shooting out of my Hoyt Katera at 300+ feet per second with a 450 grain arrow the atom hit the identical spots as my field points. I had all the confidence in the world in my arrows flight and that made all the difference this year. I would not have shot at the elk or the antelope had I had another broad head on. The blood trails were great also, however I didn't really need them because everything died within sight and the antelope just fell over.


----------



## flinginairos (Jan 3, 2006)

I shot this doe last Tuesday with a Slicktrick Mag 100. Shot was 32 yards 1/4 away. I hit her forward in the shoulder and the arrow exited in front of her right side shoulder. Bow was a Hoyt Turbohawk set at 66lbs, 28.5 draw shooting a GT Prohunter 75/95 that weighted 396 gr at 285 FPS. Complete passthrough. Blood was spraying like crazy as she ran. Blood trail was good and pretty easy to follow in high grass. She ran 200 yards. Head was in great shape, one blade had a slight nick in it. Nothing I couldnt fix with a sharpener............
Entry








Exit


----------



## ks_bow_hunter (Sep 4, 2008)

This doe was taken 2 years ago(the 1st year I shot rage broadheads) so I don't have all the detailed pictures that you asked for.

Broadhead used: 100gr rage 2 blade

1. The shot was 31 yards and I was about 20ft above the deer. She was slightly quartering away.
2. The deer ran 5 to 7 yards before falling over and she kicked herself into a creek bottom. There was blood sprayed out on both sides of her that coated about a 12 inch width on the trees she ran past. I could see the spray of blood from my treestand.
3. The broadhead passed through the chest cavity and was stuck in the opposite leg of the deer. Blades were still in tact.

4. I don't have picture of the heart, but this shot cut the top of the heart off.


----------



## cmcmahan (Jul 3, 2008)

Very good info keep it coming


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Bttt


----------



## River420Bottom (Jul 21, 2008)

ttt


----------



## oktx (Jul 21, 2006)

Two reviews on the Atom and both said, "no blood'. This has me a little worried my son is going to shoot them this year.


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

oktx said:


> Two reviews on the Atom and both said, "no blood'. This has me a little worried my son is going to shoot them this year.


Three Now...

On Friday night, I was lucky enough to shoot a small buck on public property. It was about 5 to 10 minutes before the end of legal shooting light. I shoot 62lb draw weight and 420 grain arrows from my decently tuned Elite GTO. Deer was slightly elevated from my ground blind, and very slightly quartering too. Arrow hit half way up deer in the pocket on entry, and exited just a bit higher and slightly back on exit, catching both lungs. 

First of all, the arrow hit exactly where I was aiming and got their quietly (and very quickly too!). This was also my first ever shot with a Tracer lighted nock, and man was that cool. At 60lbs, I get mostly pass-thrus, but usually, I will use up most of the arrow’s energy and can quickly find the arrow near the impact site, lying on the ground. I swear this arrow entered and exited without slowing down! The red Tracer arrow just kept on flying. Unfortunately, I could not find the arrow, as this was the best penetration I have ever seen.

The Blood trail was extremely weak. I gave up looking for blood at impact site and went 80 yards where I saw the deer entered the woods. It took 10 minutes to find blood even through I was on the exact trail of the deer -- I found just a couple of specks. Followed slightly improved specs to drops for 30 yards and found my dead deer.

The entry hole was hard to find as the deer’s hair covered it up. Exit hole had some blood around it. Hide, ribs, lungs all had the X blade shape. The hid holes appeared to be near ½” to 5/8” square, as were the rib holes. Just big enough for my pinky finger to fit in. Lung holes were full 1” square. 

No question head did exactly what it was designed to do within 110 yards. I must admit I was very disappointed with the blood trail, but we all know that trails vary. Also, since it was a ground blind shot, holes were half way up the deer’s body, capturing the blood inside the deer. This would have been a hard deer to find if I was not able to watch the deer for the first 80 yards.

Bart


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

ArcheryBart said:


> Three Now...
> 
> On Friday night, I was lucky enough to shoot a small buck on public property. It was about 5 to 10 minutes before the end of legal shooting light. I shoot 62lb draw weight and 420 grain arrows from my decently tuned Elite GTO. Deer was slightly elevated from my ground blind, and very slightly quartering too. Arrow hit half way up deer in the pocket on entry, and exited just a bit higher and slightly back on exit, catching both lungs.
> 
> ...



ATOM 100 Grain Titanium


----------



## Catdaddy SC (Apr 30, 2009)

Here's my broadhead test.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aFynTXh0hP0


----------



## NABE07 (May 31, 2007)

Dang! When we goin hog huntin?


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

ArcheryBart said:


> The Blood trail was extremely weak. I gave up looking for blood at impact site and went 80 yards where I saw the deer entered the woods. It took 10 minutes to find blood even through I was on the exact trail of the deer -- I found just a couple of specks. Followed slightly improved specs to drops for 30 yards and found my dead deer.
> 
> The entry hole was hard to find as the deer’s hair covered it up. Exit hole had some blood around it. Hide, ribs, lungs all had the X blade shape. The hid holes appeared to be near ½” to 5/8” square, as were the rib holes. Just big enough for my pinky finger to fit in. Lung holes were full 1” square.
> 
> ...


Hmm, was going to try them out on a doe this year but I'm going to keep one in my quiver on standby to try out on a pig first. I heard arrowds mention that a new version is coming out in January so I'll be eager to see it and try it out as well.


----------



## B Man (Jul 24, 2007)

*Magnus 4 Blade Buzzcut*

My set up is in my Signiture. 

Shot two deer so far. First was a Doe at 25yds slight quatering away shot. Entered crease of the front shoulder & excited under the leg on the oppisite side. Complete pass through ran maybe 40yds. & fell in sight. Blood trail started right at shot and was very easy to follow. No pictures of this one. 

Second deer was a 150lbs buck shot at 22yds. Hard quartering away shot, i hit about the last 2-3 ribs back and busted through the oppisite side shoulder leg bone right above the joint. Blood trail started about five feet from the shot and was easy to follow. Hit one spot that was just several drops for about 20 feet then started back hard again. Buck fell within 50yds. Head was in great shape. The very tip just did roll from the shoulder bone that you just can see if you hold it up to a light, was going to sharpen it back out but decided to try out warranty.


----------



## Machino (Sep 14, 2009)

*Muzzy 3 Blade 100 Grain*

Shot a buck and a bear so far this year. I shoot a BowTech Patriot 70# with Cabela's Stalker Extreme Arrows tipped with 100 grain 
Muzzy 3 Blades. Total arrow weight is 405grains. 

The buck was slightly downhill and I made a quartering away shot at aprox 35yards. I hit the buck square behind his leg, low in the heart and came out in front on the other leg. Saw the buck turn and blood was spurting a good 6 inches out of his side. Left a blood trail for the blind. The Muzzy did hit the far leg bone taking a good chunk out of it and curling one of the blades. Still penetrated all the way through and burrowed in the ground. 

The bear was over a elk wallow. I was in stand and he walked toward me. I made a broadside shot at aprox 12 yards. The arrow hit the sweet spot through both lungs and hit his left elbow. The muzzy burrowed halfway in and broke at the threads but I thought that was acceptable being that he obviously gave it some force running at full speed with the arrow in his chest and the broadhead in his leg. He ran 35 paces and curled up withing sight. The blood trail wasn't but certainly trackable.

Buck Damage.

















Bear Damage.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

I think this should be a sticky!!!!!!

Think it would be easier for guys to find it and post. Getting some good info on other heads that I might not of even considered trying.



*Sticky me please!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## xxclaro (Jul 5, 2006)

Agreed. ttt


----------



## Marshhawk (Feb 9, 2007)

*a doe tonight*

Hi all,
I am shooting a Mission Eliminator with a 29" draw and 62 lbs. My arrows weigh 419. Have Easton Lighted nocks on the back. I shot a doe at approx. 25 yards from a tree stand.Bottom of stand was set at about 14 feet.Forgot my regular release.Thank goodness for the backup

She was quartering pretty hard away and I slipped it i behind the last rib and it came out to the right of her left front shoulder. I saw the arrow go in but not come out. I let her sit for about 20 minutes while I walked back to my truck and get my stuff packed up and grabbed a lantern and all the accessories.

The good part. She only went about 40 yards and at first the blood trail was a little light but got ALOT better in a short period. I was thinking the arrow was possibly still in her but when I found the exit hole I knew I was good to go. It honestly looked like a 12 gauge or more like a 10 gauge slug blew thru her. My Wife took pics but she has to get up early so I won't have pics till tomorrow later in the day.

After the gutting process and loading up. I decided to look for my arrow. Turned off all the lights and walked the trail where the deer was when I shot her.Finally a see a little light quite a ways off the trail and down from where she had been and lo and behold.I found my arrow.It was a GOOD 30 yards past where I had shot her.She ran nowhere near where I found my arrow.It must have skipped after it blew thru her. I was quite impressed even though it does not appear to have hit bone( all soft tissue) it is in excellent shape and still VERY sharp.

the broadhead................................................................................................You all know it as the Slick Trick 100 grain magnum

Bill/WI
I am not a fanboy as I just got back into bowhunting last year after being gone for quite a few years.That said its the second deer I have killed with one and am extremely pleased with the results.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

Kinda glad I am shooting slick tricks this year


----------



## cartman308 (Aug 12, 2006)

THE GENERAL said:


> Congrats man TTT for an interesting thread.
> 
> You didnt get any blood on my sling did you LOL


Thanks general! Nope, no blood on the sling. It all leaked out when she crashed


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

cartman308 said:


> Thanks general! Nope, no blood on the sling. It all leaked out when she crashed


LOL thats a good thing.


----------



## swamp stomper (Apr 5, 2007)

*Rage 3 Blade*

I shot this doe with a Rage 3 blade. Total arrow weight was 397 grains and traveling at 301 fps. The doe was shot at 31 yards, slightly quartering away. I was approximately 20 feet up, however the doe was on a side hill so the angle was not very steep. The arrow zipped right through her off side shoulder, leg. The doe traveled approximately 40 yards before collapsing, with a very good blood trail. There was some slight damage to one of the blades, however I'm not sure if that was caused by the deer or the arrow hitting the ground (there were several rocks in the area).

Entry wound:










Exit wound:










Rage 3 Blade:


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

THE GENERAL said:


> I think this should be a sticky!!!!!!
> 
> Getting some good info


I'm guessing not unless its sponsored by one of them. :thumbs_up


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Lol, finally.....


----------



## Hoyts&HD's (Jun 17, 2007)

*NAP Blood Runner*

I shoot a Hoyt Vectrix set at 56 lbs draw weight, 27.5 draw length, Carbon Tech Cheetah 300 Arrows for a speed of 266 fps. Doe was broadside 20yds, I was in a stand 20 feet high. Don't have any pics of blood trail or broadhead next to deer but this is a shot of the EXIT hole! Total tracking: 40 yards with a Stevie Wonder blood trail. Couple of nicks on one blade where I believe it hit a rib, but sharpened them right out.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

That doe is huge, hope you have a big freezer, well done!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Rage 3 blade
18 yards, slightly 1/4 towards. hit cought a bit of shoulder blade( only the thin part.)
Off the ground, hit was slightly high so not much blood, but still enough to track( body cavity and ground where he fell had lots.)
extrance adn exit were about the same size, BH penetrated fully but arrow did not 
60 foot pounds of KE


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

25 yard shot, 1/4 away approaching broadside shot
Shot off the ground
striker Bh, at about 41 foot pounds of KE
went thought scapula(sp) Took out one lung at hit and shredded the off side lung as it ran. travel distance about 100 yards. Did not look for blood till it hit the tree line, once there it had a very good blood trail, to teh deer,( about 20 yards into the tree line.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

18 yard broadside shot, off the ground
muzzy 4 blade 100 grain, 41 foot pounds of KE
BH must have hit a rib at entrance turned the shot into a 1/4 too.( only way to explain the exit hole. but it was a complete passthough. Travel disatnace was just about 150 yards. Blood trail was sparse on the field, but we did have better sign once he entered the tree line as you could see where he paused ad when he brushed up on trees. Took out one lung, liver and the diaphram. We let him sit over night, but found him within about 20 yards of where we stoped looking.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Doe shot 26 yards off the ground broad side, NAP nitron at about 64 foot pounds of Ke, thoguth both scaupla, droped on the spot, and need a follow up shot


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

will post more later.

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

18ish yards 1/4 away, 
Savoria 3 blade.( carbon blades that were super sharp)
complete pass though. Not to sure on the distance traveled.( I was not there)


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

thought I had some more pics of montecs and stealheads, not sure what happened to them.


----------



## bowhuntermitch (May 17, 2005)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1024409


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 

*I hit this doe at about 10 yards, almost straight down slightly quartering away.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. 

*It was raining so there was no blood trail to speak of. She did a dead run sprint of about 40 yards. 


3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru.

* Arrow broke in half, I did not recover the broadhead. 

4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot. See picture


Shooting Muzzy Phantoms MX 100gr. 
Easton Axis st 340 arrows
Hoyt am32 65 pounds.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

Awsome post! Especially the arrow through the deer, first one to include that, I think it helps.


----------



## Death Blow (Sep 3, 2007)

Here is one of the inside cavity.


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

*road kill atom test*

i originally posted this on the really long atom thread, but this seems like a good thread to post it on too.

let me start off by saying i have used the atoms with great success the last few years. i will never switch to another head. i don't have to worry about flight or mechanical failure. i also haven't had to buy a new target in 3 years because i can just practice with field tips. every deer or pig i have shot with atoms was recovered easily. some died within site. one doe never knew she was hit and kept on feeding then bedded up and died 10 feet from where i shot her.


Field test:

yesterday while my father was on his way back from the camp the truck in front of him ran over a 60 or so pound sow and he stopped and picked it up and brought it home. i began thinking of this thread so i grabbed my digital camera and broke out two used and abused atoms so i could perform a little real world test for the internet world. i drug the little piggy into the back yard and using a bag target and glen-del buck i propped her into place.










i next fired two atoms into the pig from a distance of 27 yds. the shot to the left was with an atom that had been through one deer striking the ground upon passthrough and it also hit the ground hard one time due to a miss. i would consider it good to hunt with. the arrow on the right however, is my practice shot from the tree head. it is been stuck into the ground and into sticks and what-not many many times. i would never shoot it at an animal. it is in the test just to show what it would do compared to a fairly fresh head.










as you can see both had good penetration. here is what the atoms looked like after they had passed completely through the hog and then completely through the glen del:










the blades were completely in tact, which has always been my experience even when pulling them from the ground.

next is a photo of the shot to the left's entrance hole. upon further inspection the atom grazed the leg bone and broke a rib. i couldn't get a pic from inside the cavity of this. every try came out too blurry to tell what was going on :


















here is a pic of the shot to the right's entrance hole. same deal as above, broke a rib going in couldn't get a clear pic:


















now the exit hole of the shot to the left:


















exit of shot to the right:









both entrance holes were the size of the head, 1''x1''. the exit hole on the shot to the left was also the full cutting width of the head. the exit hole on the one to the right was not how ever. 

what you will see next is how the head was able to flex going through the ribs upon exit but was able to rebound in time to put a cut the full with of the head through the pig's hide on the shot to the left(good head). this pic is from inside the chest cavity:











you can draw your own conclusions. mine is that the head did it's job and what it was designed to do.


----------



## PossumKicker (Jun 8, 2009)

Awesome test. You can see how thick the hide is even though that is a small sow. Much tougher than a whitetail.

Good job Mr. ****.


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tekans take 2 deer*

On the third day of the Wisconsin bow season (9/14/09), I was set up in my Double Bull near a small pond (only open water for about a one mile radius). For this hunt, I was using my 82nd Airborne at 68 pounds, shooting an arrow that weighs about 342 grains at 330fps (about 82pounds KE). About 75 minutes before sunset, a fawn came down for a drink. I thought it was a doe (it was by itself, most of it's body was obscured by weeds). I had some difficulty ranging it due to the weeds, and for some reason, everything looks farther than it really is when I'm in the blind. I set my HHA slider for 32 yards on a deer that was only 20. The result was a spine hit. With her back legs paralyzed, she managed to lunge forward several feet right into the lake. There she thrashed about for about 20 seconds trying to keep her head above water and expired before I could get out of the blind to finish her off.  I'm not sure if she bled out or drowned, but I felt sick after watching her struggle in the pond. I crawled back into the blind to reflect on what had just happened. 

Entry wound 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Inside damage, through two ribs. This is the entry and exit from the chest--the arrow went through the top of the spine, and only grazed the chest cavity.









Here's a picture of the exit through the shoulder blade after I removed all the meat. 









I don't have a picture of the Tekan after going through this deer. At the shot, my arrow remained in the deer, and she broke off the head when she was thrashing around in the pond. After creating a large entry whole, going through 2 ribs, the spine and a shoulder blade, I was pretty impressed with the Tekan. But wait, there's the story of my second deer. I'll post that below.


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

*Tekans take 2 deer, part 2*

About 20 minutes after the fawn incident, a doe came in from the other side of the lake. She cautiously made her way through the woods down into the weeds around the pond. She was coming in towards the water directly at me, which also put her coming in directly at the dead fawn still lying in the water. When she reached the water's edge, she saw the fawn in the water, and stopped coming closer. 

Here's what the doe saw when stopped near the lake. 









Because of her more elevated position, I was able to get a good range on her, 44 yards. After standing there for about 5 minutes, she decided she didn't need a drink after all. All of a sudden, she swapped ends and started to leave without ever offering me a broadside shot. I made a faint bleat sound and she stopped dead away. After a few seconds, she made like she was going to start walking away again, so I bleated again. This time, she looked back over her right shoulder and moved her front right leg to the right just enough to give me an opening. I took the shot and watched her run 35 yards up the hill and tip over.

Entry wound location. 









Exit, or near exit location.









My arrows weren't long enough to show the arrow path through the body, but I was able to find a dowel rod to show the steep shot angle. I figure the shot angle was about 20 degrees (if straight away is 0 degrees, broadside is 90 degrees). Any less of an angle, and the rear ham would cover the belly and ribs and block a shot from the rear. 









Here's an interior view of the arrow path. 









On entry, the Tekan hit one of the very short ribs (about 2-3 inches long) between the main ribs and the pelvis. These are the itty-bitty ribs that are located just under the inner tenderloins. The impact broke this riblet, but it sheared off both retaining pins on one of the Tekan blades, and I recovered the blade on the underside of the tenderloin. The other blade deployed fully and made a nice gash through guts, liver, diaphragm, and lungs. On exit, the head left a scratch across the bottom of the shoulder blade bone, where the blade narrows to join with the upper leg bone. The broadhead was undamaged and will get new blades for a future hunt. 

I was impressed by the broadhead performance on both deer and will hopefully be taking more deer with them this fall.


----------



## gbear (May 30, 2009)

*Slick Trick 100g Magnum*

After i stalked him twice, this bear and I had a 3 minute at full draw 40 yd staredown while he was feeding on acorns. When he finally got up on all 4s to leave, he was quartering away, a little more than i thought, but i stuck him in the meaty part of the front shoulder behind the bone and the arrow went completely through exiting the front of his chest. He was having a lot of trouble walking so i went straight after him (losing daylight fast) and after spooking him once i was able to get another in him at 25 yards, broadside thru both lungs, pass thru again. 5 yds later he was down. He lost a lot of blood to get this far and probably wouldn't have gone much further. Total travel was about 100yds.
Next day while carving up the shoulder at home I found that the first head had done a lot of muscle damage and cut some artery on the way thru. I only cleaned the head and touched it up on a stone and it is ready to go again. I hope to use this head on a cow elk soon. 
The second head clipped ribs on the way in and out and buggered up the blades some. It also hit a brush pile on the other side so some of the damage might be from that. I fixed them with the stone but will only use those blades for small game or practice.
Both exit wounds are visible in the photo, sorry i don't have closeups. On the elk i'll do more pix.


----------



## dla (Feb 18, 2009)

Cabela's FX-3 100gr broadheads atop GoldTip Hunter 5575 shaft. Launch speed 297fps. 30yd broadside on Bull Elk. Arrow hit high penetrating the spinal column and paralyzing the Elk on the spot. Chisel tip broke off from the aluminum body and blades fell out. Second arrow into the lungs nicked a rib and broad head broke apart like the first.


----------



## MuzzyFan81 (Jul 2, 2009)

*tekan review*

I took my first deer with a mechanical the second saturday of WI bow season. The buck came in at 16 yards and offerd me a completely broadside shot. I hit him right behind the shoulder and got a double lung pass through. The buck ran 70 yards and left a great blood trail. However one of the blades broke off at the ferrule upon hitting a rib, so my exit hole was smaller than my entrance hole. The pic below is of the entrance, I didnt think to take one of the exit. I didnt see this thread until after I replaced the blades so I dont have a pic of the head either, however the other blade and ferrule where in great shape.


----------



## 12 Gage (Oct 1, 2009)

Hoyts&HD's said:


> I shoot a Hoyt Vectrix set at 56 lbs draw weight, 27.5 draw length, Carbon Tech Cheetah 300 Arrows for a speed of 266 fps. Doe was broadside 20yds, I was in a stand 20 feet high. Don't have any pics of blood trail or broadhead next to deer but this is a shot of the EXIT hole! Total tracking: 40 yards with a Stevie Wonder blood trail. Couple of nicks on one blade where I believe it hit a rib, but sharpened them right out.


Can't wait to try my new Bloodrunners. Our season opens this Saturday (East Texas).


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

*Rage 2-blade*



white.greg said:


> 1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
> 10 yard quartering to shot, complete pass through, no bones were hit.
> 
> 2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
> ...




















The pic is of the entrance, the exit looks just like it.


----------



## Elkslayer9 (Oct 2, 2009)

No stories for the past 2 years (changed jobs and moved). 
Hoyt Magnatec set at 65 lbs
Easton arrows
Innerloc 100g 3 blade 

1st score was an elk, 5x5 that dressed at 450 lb. Was expecting a clean 30 yrd quartering away shot. Excitment took over...chose the wrong pin (40 yrd at a 30 range). My lung shot turned into a spine shot! I have no doubt about these heads now. He dropped like he was hit with a hammer! Totally severed the spinal cord (now thats pennatration!) The head is still in that section of vertebra, it sunk in till the end of the blade (only the end of 1 blade cracked, and this is more than likly from me tugging on it!)

2nd score was on a 2 pnt muley. Last 2 hours of my season. Presented a perfect broadside shot at 50 yrds, and had a clean pass through heart shot. He was down in 25 yrds. I'll stick with the Innerloc's, they perform like magic!

Will see what tonight brings, saw a monster muley this morning....tonight.

will supply pic's if there is interest


----------



## Jomas (Sep 20, 2008)

Today I shot a big feral hog, about 220lb, first with a slick trick, which was a little low and maybe a touch too far back but it hurt him big time. He was at 20 yards and slightly quartering. He trotted off for about 30 yards then stopped, and I was able to sneak in to about 10 yards and put another arrow in, this time with a tipped with a Rage into his heart.
The Slick Trick was a complete pass through and didn't hit any major bones except ribs, and stuck the head into a tree. It came out of the tree easily enough and was unscathed.
The Rage hit the front leg bone with a loud crack but still got in far enough to deflate him almost instantly, I could hear the blood pouring out as I walked over to him and it left a typically nasty wound. This tip was also unscathed except for the o-ring, which seems to be an improvement on their older model with the roll pin in between the blades instead of the solid pin they now use.
Since I never lost sight of this pig I didn't check was blood trail until I had killed him but it was plain and easy to follow, he would have expired quickly enough even if I hadn't put a second shot into him.
I was shooting a 70lb GT500, 380grain arrows, doing 300 fps.


----------



## amishracing (Jan 16, 2008)

*got out late*

Muzzy 100 3 blade
Fred Bear Truth 07'
around 70 lbs draw @ 29"
not sure of ke because im not sure how fast the arrows are but im shooting around 415-420gr
around 12-15yards shooting angle was up and animal was 1/4 to.

got out to the woods late due to work on the farm, (5:20pm- settled in the stand) spooked off a coyote on my way in.
this is what gave me a shot!

entry







exit







size 12


----------



## I from_Thailand (Oct 2, 2009)

oh!!!
สุดยอดครับ
ต่างประเทศล่าสัตว์กันจริงๆด้วย:mg:
ยิงหมาป่าด้วย


----------



## Lyncher68 (Mar 4, 2009)

G5 Strikers
Bowtech Air Raid 72#
CX Maxima 350's
17 yards broadside

Sorry no pictures it was a late kill and I was in a rush to get her checked in before they close. But tje G5 went in one side, and out through the shoulder in the other! (This was a little button buck that I thought was a doe...) blood trail was okay, but I heard him drop before I even got out of the stand. He ran about 50yards if that into a thicket and thats where he stayed. The head is in GREAT shape, it hit dirt in a cut corn field, and after I cleaned it up its still VERY SHARP. No damage to the ferrule, I'd say it did its job and I have no plans to switch anytime soon  though I may try slick tricks haha :darkbeer:


----------



## G2shootR (Apr 21, 2004)

G5 striker- 100 grain ferrule, striker mag blades
410 grain arrow at 270 fps
Shot from stand about 14 feet off the ground, I was standing. 10 yard shot, slightly quartering to me. Enterance high through shoulder blade, exit just behind elbow on off side. full pass through, burried a few inches in the dirt. took out both lungs and top of heart. She ran 40 yards. 

When she started to run after she was hit, I could see blood spraying from the offside exit. didnt need to blood trail her, I could see her from my arrow. 

Head is in perfect shape. these blades were used last year and re-sharpened for this year, and 1 of them could still be sharpened and used again. Changed the blades, back in the quiver. 

Sorry I didnt get more pics, it was getting dark and I just wanted to get her on ice. 

















Enterance (her head is on the right)








Exit (her head is straight down)


----------



## HoytShtr2 (Jan 3, 2008)

I shot a doe with The Atom Broadhead last season. It passed through with extreme ease. The arrow was at or over half burried in the dirt after exit. I have a 31" draw length so my arrows are 29.5" in length. The entry and exit wounds were both high. I was about 13' off the ground and it was an 18 yd. shot. Upon exit there was lots of blood scattered all over the place surrounding the arrow and behind where the doe was standing. I assume the exit wound being high contributed to there not being much of a blood trail. The chest cavity was filled with blood. The doe crashed about 65 yds. from where she was shot. There was blood for probably 10-15 yds. then it got very scarce. Where she fell was plenty cuz she was laying on her side. I feel that if I were to have made a better shot and the arrow would have exited a little lower the blood trail would have been better. The arrow cut the top of both lungs. But the Broadhead was fully intact and is back in my quiver ready for this season. That is my report. Hopefully I'll be able to get another deer and post another report on the Atom. It is definately the most accurate BH I have shot. Your arrow will go where you are aiming. The plus to these are how fast it is to either remove the wire for practice or replace if damaged. But this is my opionion and I hope you enjoyed my report.

Shayne


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Slick Trick Standard 100 grain*

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 
20 yards 20 ft up quatering away Hit was high broke rib on entry and exit was between the ribs. Complete pass through

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
He ran a total of 40 yards 20 to my left stopped did the famous death wobble fell but got up and ran another 20 back to my right and crashed. Shot went through the liver and the right lung. Blood was little the first 20 (high shot) after that it was easy to follow.

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
Head was perfect condition. It barried in the dirt about 15-18 inches after the shot
I was rushed for time and didnt get alot of pics but here is what I got. I will get more with the next one(I hope there is another one)

Impact sight









Entry 









Exit


----------



## CABINET MAN (May 11, 2006)

19 Yard shot from about 25'-28' up.
Shot was a little high and back for me.
Good blood for about 25 yards then slowed to a few drops here and there.
I did see her run those 25 yards then stop and walk into a thicket.
She only made it another 30 yards or so after that.

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=649604&d=1254836943


----------



## viel cazzo (Sep 19, 2009)

That is a sick sick hole.


----------



## wvrebel81 (May 28, 2009)

*100 gr GRIZZ ST*

My friend shot this elk during the early season here in NM. 40 yds slightly quartering away went through the near side ribs and buried in the opposite side shoulder. Since it didnt make an exit hole the blood trail was kinda weak but the bull laid down and died within 200 yds. Sorry forgot to take pics of the broadhead but it was in perfect shape with a couple of hits on the sharpener and I do mean only a couple.


----------



## carramrod6 (Aug 8, 2009)

*I'm hoping these work...first time posting pictures.*

Since I didn't get the big boy this weekend I cleaned out some of the wood rats. This was with a G5 small game head (they are a lot of fun). The first pic is of the entry and the second is the exit. Needless to say there was no tracking and the blood trail was more like a small puddle.


----------



## Phat78ta (Sep 28, 2009)

Anyone have pics of the grim reapers?
I just got some this year and would like to see the damage they create. I have only seen one pic, and it was really nasty. Looked like an exit hole from a .50cal. muzzleloader bullet. And that was an entrance hole. Any more?


----------



## Thansen (Sep 23, 2009)

I want to know what some bodies wife said about the hot water heater. My wife would be pissed, but not supprised. By the way I blew two Phat heads through Antelope one at 80 yards complete pass through, and another at 70 yards through both shoulders barried to the fletch. Both broad heads were unphased. Both animals only went about 50 yards and piled up. I use the Phat heads out west and the montecs at home in ohio both are great penitrating heads that will last and stand the test of time. (both fly like field tips)


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Slick Trick Mag.*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1031634


----------



## hog&deerhunter (May 27, 2008)

My 12 YO son made his first bow kill a few weeks ago using an *85 grain Magnus Stinger, 4 blade*. His bow is a *Browning Micro Adrenaline, set at 40 pounds, arrows are Thunderstorms*. He has a whopping *20" draw*.

The sow weighed 110 pounds (weighed on a scale at the skinning rack). Double lung shot at 20 yards from a treestand. The arrow broke a rib going in, went through both lungs and cracked the edge of a rib going out. Not a complete pass through, but it did poke a whole on the off side. The pig went about 15 yards, turned and came back toward us for another 15 yards and collapsed. The arrow on the side of a tree as it was coming toward us. For those not familiar with hogs, their hide is way thicker than a Whitetail Deer. 

*Yep, we are sold on those Magnus heads.*

On another note, I shot a small doe using the 100 Gr Magnus Stinger 4 blade from my ground blind at 23 yards. Went through BOTH shoulders, with the arrow buried to the nock. The doe went down like I hit her with a bullet. The trail cam caught the action.

Magnus sent my son (and me!) a T Shirt, a sticker and a hat for sending them the picture of the hog. GREAT company to deal with.


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

Hoyt Havoc said:


> http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1031634


By the way the head passed through and stuck in dirt. Blades still feel sharp so I will hone them up and re-use it again. This is the 2nd deer killed with this head and blades. I shoot alot into foam/plywood with practice STs and after a while the blades will become loose to where they rattle in the furrel. That's when I'll retire this head's blades unless they become unsharpenable or questionable.


----------



## dbowhunter (Jul 16, 2006)

*Grim Reaper Test - Passed 100%*

Sorry, I just found this thread but I only have some of what you requested as far as photos. I shot this bull almost 2 weeks ago. The shot was 65 yards broadside, complete pass through. It was a double lung hit. I couldn't find my arrow even after a 30-40 minute search. It was shot with a Grim Reaper Razortip 100gr 1 3/8" cut. The bull ran 35 yards and piled up and I got to see the whole thing. I actually carry extra broadheads and arrows in my pack so this was not staged as you would think. You can actually see the exit hole through the frothy lung blood bubbles that were still coming out when I walked up to him. Also, there was blood that even a blind man could follow as you can see by the blood that was pouring down his side. The first photo is the entrance hole, the 2nd is of the exit hole and the 3rd is the entrance hole from inside out. I hope this is enough for you.


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*ttt*

bump for a great thread.


----------



## Don Schultz (Jul 5, 2002)

The water heater would cook itself. :wink:




Canuck71 said:


> HEY DOC
> 
> Feild dressing and cooking that water heater must have been a very tough job. Hope everything went okay....great kill shot, though!! LOL
> 
> ...


----------



## ArcheryBart (Jan 28, 2005)

*Grim Reaper Razortip 100gr 1 3/8" cut.*

First shot ever with the Grim Reaper mechanical and I was very impressed! The picture is of the entrance and it is no doubt full sized hole. Shot was from the ground, 20 yards quartering slightly too. Arrow completely passed through. Entry was in shoulder muscle and exited slightly into intestines, which plugged the exit hole. Shot Deer in been field and it went 120 yards full out for 5 seconds and was dead. I thought no way to blood trail with the deer moving that fast away. However, the blood trail was easily followable in dry beans. I was very impressed and will be putting more GR's in my quiver. As you can see.. NO damage to head, will however replace the blades with sharp replacements. Bart


----------



## dcwilliams29id (Jun 28, 2009)

Bow : 2009 Hoyt AlphaMax, 28" DL , 63#s
Arrow : CE Maxima hunter 250
Broadhead : 125 grain G5 Striker

Opening morning of VA archery Season
I shot a 4 pt. from 20ft in treestand, at about 10 yards from base of tree. Deer was quartering to me, shot clipped rear of front shoulder, completely passed through other side, and stuck in the ground about 2 or 3 inches. The deer ran about 25 yards, fell over, and died in under a minute. Thoroughly impressed with the performance of this broadhead.


----------



## bmiller14 (Dec 16, 2007)

*X System Broadhead*

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
-First hunt of the year, took a small doe at about 15 yards..she was broadside and hit her a little high and a hair back but still caught a lung.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
-She went a little over a 100 yards with a good blood trail from where I hit her.

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
-After blowing right threw her and passing at least 6 inches into the ground the broadhead was in perfect condition..No nicks even on the blades just sharpened it a little and back in the quiver.
4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot.

Enterance



















Exit



















This is the first deer I have took with these heads and I am really impressed, they definitely will be in my quiver for seasons to come.


----------



## downsouth (Jun 23, 2008)

*100 grain Montec*

Shot a 4 by 4 buck at 20 yards with a Bowtech Admiral set at 63 lbs, 29" draw, with a 400 FMJ and a 100 grain Montec,(410 grain total), blazer x2 vanes, quartering away at quite an angle. Shot went in behind the right rear of the rib cage and out through the ribs on the left side. Shot was out of a treestand about 15 ft in the air. The arrow was stuck in the mud, and after a quick trip under the kitchen tap and a few swipes with a G5 sharpener is back in use.


----------



## whitewolf1 (Jun 28, 2006)

20 yard shot on a young doe. This is the exit with a wasp jackhammer. 50 yard recovery.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

*Wow!*

Just got this in an email this morning. 

Entered ribcage, passed through the heart, exited the brisket and hit offside leg—nearly sawing the leg in two above the knee/knuckle!

I can't reveal the name of the broadhead as it is a prototype, and won't be released til next year—but found the damage it inflicted to be impessive.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Looks like it glanced down the side of the deer, then exiting through the bottom of the deer. 

Must be a fairly large cut head I would think.


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

220 said:


> Just got this in an email this morning.
> 
> Entered ribcage, passed through the heart, exited the brisket and hit offside leg—nearly sawing the leg in two above the knee/knuckle!
> 
> I can't reveal the name of the broadhead as it is a prototype, and won't be released til next year—but found the damage it inflicted to be impessive.


.....What kind of hellacious BH is does that!?!?!? ...I was not aware you civilians had been issued Bayonets to be used as broad heads.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

OK another Atom BH results. I'm posting this for a hunting buddy. 

1. Very slightly elevated position at 28 yards, broad-side angle. Arrow went through both sides, but stayed in the animal. Arrow broke when the deer fell. (The broadhead in the entrance and exit photos is a new head because he could not find the arrow until the next day.)

2. Ran about 50 yards with slight blood trail, very weak.

3. Broadhead in pretty bad condition. One of the wires broke off on the entry hit (it was not there in the exit hole) and the other wire bent and left the retainer track on the head. As you can see from the photo, the tip was bent over just from contact with bone. The tips on these heads can not be hardened in any way.

4. Photo's; Entrance hole, exit hole, entrance hole from inside the ribcage and then the exit, arrow through both holes for shot angle, and finally the damaged broadhead.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

OK, last Atom photo here.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

I'm posting this for my brother who didn't want to be seen bragging about his P&Y Kill. Mathew's DXT at 63 lbs, shooting a 100 gr. G5 Striker.

1. The shot about 22 yards, slightly elevated and broadside, complete pass-thru. 

2. The blood trail was short and a blind man could follow it. Check-out the amount of blood where the arrow stuck in the ground after the pass-thru.

3. Broadhead was not damaged.

4. Photo's: 

First is the arrow stuck into the ground after the pass-thru.

Next photos are the entrance and exit holes.

Blood trail

Blood trail up to the kill

Photo of arrow through the corpse to show the shot angle.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

And the last photo.


----------



## 220 (Mar 25, 2005)

that's some serious penetration and "trail", white.greg. Pure carnage!

Congrats to your brother on such a fine specimen!


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

220 said:


> that's some serious penetration and "trail", white.greg. Pure carnage!
> 
> Congrats to your brother on such a fine specimen!


Pure Carnage is right! I was hunting about 200 yards to the East of my brother and could hear the hit from there. WOW it sounded like he smacked a big steel can!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Oh wait, he did. :tongue:


----------



## S.E.MI (Oct 13, 2009)

Don't have pics either sorry - 

Had a doe kill yesterday 74# 32inch draw 420 grain arrow 100gr Thunderhead (Not XP) with my XI legend magnum. 46 yd shot quartering away from the ground. I hit the hind quarter just above the centerline of the torso. I was about 12inches off from where I wanted to hit (estimating) and the deer may have been moving (I didn't think to bleat). The point of the arrow just made it to the skin but not through of the other side of the deer near the back of the rib cage. The blood trail was really incredible - it was 2 ft wide sometimes (biggest I've ever seen). The deer ran 50 yards and was down. 

I buy thunderheads because they are 6 for $32 bucks and they are tough fixed blades. They have never let me down (I've killed 4 deer with them). 

With the bow properly setup I can put a broadhead within 1-1.5 inches of a field point at 40 yards. My arrow prob aren't that fast at 420 gr. But they hit hard and accurate. This shot was the worst I've ever had on a deer but it was 46 yds.. and like I mentioned the animal might have moved. Also of note I do prefer shooting 5 inch feathers.


----------



## NEWYORKHILLBILLY (Nov 17, 2007)

slick tricks 100 gr standard
bow alphamax 32
65lbs


62 yard shoot. run 20 yards went down and got up and did another 20 yards


----------



## Rocket21 (Jan 21, 2003)

*G5 Tekan*

Here is the entry hole and exit holes from the tekans. Sorry I dont have the head next to it or any of the extra goodies.
The entry is the bigger pic and the exit is the smaller pic. The shot distance was 20 yards and the deer ran about 50 yds then death ran about 30 more yards and piled up. Blood trail was kinda thin, not impressive holes like the rage or the Snypers put out. These blades don't hyperextend on the entry but they were fully opened in and out. Passed thru deep into the dirt.


----------



## viel cazzo (Sep 19, 2009)

I see a lot of you guys using them Atoms, I haven't seen any good blood trails from them but I do see deer down. Overall how do you all like them?


----------



## IL_Hunter (Sep 22, 2004)

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 
20 yard quartering away shot, complete pass through.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
She ran about 90 yards, blood trail was really good.

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
Broadhead is in great shape, just needs the blades sharpened.

Entrance









Exit


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

viel cazzo said:


> I see a lot of you guys using them Atoms, I haven't seen any good blood trails from them but I do see deer down. Overall how do you all like them?


I've noticed the same trend... no good blood trails. It seems like the Atoms do not always creat the large entry/exit holes that most other quality BHs create.
Anyone care to elaborate with further details?


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

CARRASCO said:


> I've noticed the same trend... no good blood trails. It seems like the Atoms do not always creat the large entry/exit holes that most other quality BHs create.
> Anyone care to elaborate with further details?


well it depends on what you define a "good blood trail as". to me it is one that doesn't stop all the way to the deer. i.e. no breaks in the blood more than 2 or 3yds. to some on here if a blood trail doesn't look like it was made by a fire hose they think it is poor and that is the end of the head for them. never mind that the deer traveled less than 75 yds and died.

as i am sure most that have been hunting for long enough know, blood trails are relative to a lot of parameters such as angles, fat, hide, bone, busted diaphragm, and proximity to the front leg. i hunted with muzzys before atoms and sometimes with very well placed shots i got great blood and sometimes i didn't get but a couple of specks here and there. i have also been on the recovery of some of you all out there's most heralded blood letting mechanical heads to only find a drop here and there. that big cutting width don't mean squat if it enters high quartering away and can't make an exit hole. i know it will make a lot of ya'll angry, but i have been on way more two day tracking jobs with deer shot with mechanicals than fixed heads. that is why i don't and will never shoot them. hell, even rifle's have trouble making deer bleed well at times. i have shot exit holes the size of a base ball with my .280 through deer's lungs and they still ran well over 100 yards and left next to no blood. it happens. sometimes buckets of blood pour out and sometimes it just sprinkles, i don't care what you are shooting. 

now with that being said, i have never had a blood trail with a well placed atom that wasn't easily followed, even with hogs. the thing kills dead in a hurry. i have seen just about every animal i have shot with atoms go down in less than 10 seconds and 100yds. i would say the average shot to death distance of deer i have shot with them is 50 yds. personally, i have never had a fire hose blood trail with an atom, and i don't care because i always have a trail that is easily followed no matter the shot angle or size of bone hit because the atom blows through the other side every time. the atom can deliver a "rage blood trail". i know others who have had them. there is even a video on the internet of an atom shot hog that is squirting blood 2' out of its side. (here is the link. just fast forward to 1:00 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-woXJdQP9I)


there is my take. all of you can tell me i am wrong or i didn't see what i saw because you know better or whatever. that is my experience.


----------



## EvilBert (Oct 6, 2009)

Broadhead... Wasp 75gr Boss Bullet
Shaft... Radial X Weave Predator 200
Speed... 250fps
Range... 40 yards

Shot... Arrow entered low in the ribcage on the left side passing between two ribs, then penetrated the lung and heart. Arrow exited under the 'armpit' of the right front leg, cutting through a rib and hitting the leg bone on it's way out. The arrow was snapped in half as it was caught between the leg and rib cage. Blood trail was more like a blood highway with blood freely flowing out both sides.

Entry...








Entry close up








Broadhead...








Complete arrow...








Start of blood trail...


----------



## thebassmachine (Mar 4, 2007)

*85 grain Grim Reaper RazorTip*

Head: 85 grain Grim Reaper RazorTip 1 3/8" cut
Bow: Hoyt Katera 26" draw 60 pounds 294 FPS
Arrow: GoldTip Ultralight pro 500 305 grain total arrow weight
Kinetic Energy: 58 ftlbs

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 

Hunting out of a treestand 27 feet in the air. Shot was 18 yards (true Distance). Shot made quartering away. 135 pound Whitetail Doe field dressed weight. Arrow had steep angle at this height, quartering away arrow passed through both lungs and exited thru the far shoulder. Complete pass thru arrow buried into the ground approx 4-5 inches. Completly destroyed the shoulder bone!!


2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. 

Deer run well on three legs, but she only ran about 40 yards before she fell and quickly expired. Blood trail was amazing with a big entry and exit hole blood sprayed everywhere. I have yet to get this type of blood trail with any other head!

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit.

Head in excellent condition. No broken blades, blade edges are rolled but the head did go thru the shoulder. Tip is strong and straight point is still sharp, RazorTip blades are fully intact also. Head is in Mechanically perfect condition, just cleaned it up and replaced the blades.

Wish I would have taken some pics these heads have amazing penetration! And massive entry and Exit holes! Awesome blood trail makes finding your game easy!


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Thursday Morning Double*

First time ive got to spend an extended time in the woods. I killed the first doe at 20 yards quartering away...She was being chased by a young 8 point buck when I shot so right after she stopped she took off so I hit her a little further back than I wanted. She ran just out of sight and piled up. The condition of the arrow and broadhead is unknown it hit a huge granite slab upon exit and I have yet to find it....From the exit wound It had all 3 blades...blood trail was good. Non stop out of both sides for the 60 yards she ran.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*2nd doe*

2nd doe was an hour later fifteen yards to my left. broadside. I hit her just an inch higher and right of where I was aiming...come to find out my sight was a little off...blew through her...Stevy Wonder or Ray Charles could have followed the blood trail 150 yards to her death...Same setup as the previous deer and its in my signature...125 grain grim reaper razortips extra cut.

Oh yeah and the arrow was 8 inches in the ground...broadhead needs sharpening but is in great shape. 15 foot up the tree.


----------



## za_boy (Nov 8, 2005)

I shot a blesbuck ewe a few weeks back. 21m slightly quartering away and initially I thought I didn't get very good penetration even though there was a lot of blood where the animal was hit. I thought only mechanicals would do this but obviously not. My setup was a 70lb Elite GT500, 28.5" draw and 600gr CX arrows with a 125gr Slicktrick standard and 50gr brass insert - so more than fair FOC. The broadhead did make it out alive and even the blades will be able to be used again with a little bit of sharpening.

Pic 1: Exactly how I found the animal









Pic 2: Skin off. Broadhead skimmed between the outside of the ribs and the skin. It cut 4 ribs, 2 of them clean through.









Pic 3: More cut ribs. After cutting through some ribs the arrow finally found its way between 2 ribs on the entry side and broke a rib on the exit side.









Pic 4: Final arrow path









Pic 5: Every animal is a trophy animal









Pic 6: The heart shot










ZA


----------



## hoytshooter1981 (Aug 11, 2009)

1st kill of the season:
Large doe about 25 yards from a 20 foot stand. Perfect broadside shot. Clean pass thru took out both lungs and heart. Buckets of blood doe died within 20 yards. 
Equipment:
Hoyt Katera 70lbs 29.5 draw Easton Axis 400 arrows and 100gr. G5 Tekans.
UNBELIEVABLE! My buddy shot another doe with the same results except his was a severe quartering away shot. 
Huge entry and exit holes lots of blood.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Connected this morning with the X System on a nice 8 point.

AM32 65# 29dl shooting 378 grains 3d Select.
Roughly 23' up with a 24 yrd shot quartering toward me.

Smashed through the shoulder breaking it and got top of heart and one lung. Not a complete pass through but the head was lodged in the ribs on opposite side. Didn't really expect to have that much penetration because I could tell from the sound of the hit that I'd certainly caught shoulder bone. 

Head remained intact although the main blade was badly bent, I was impressed that the deployed blades did remain intact considering what they'd passed through. Deer went down once within 10 yrds which broke my arrow and he then continued on and I heard him go down, in all maybe a 75 yrd run. Blood trail was good a remained steady all the way to the deer which is good considering only one hole was in him. 

Anyways few shots of him and I'll continue using these heads through the season as I'm really impressed with the flight and results of them.


----------



## BowhunterMason (Sep 10, 2008)

Two different broadheads the G5 Striker and the Magnus Buzzcut. Both deer were shot the same morning about half an hour apart. I had more pictures but apparently took them with my buddies camera. I can't seem to find them.

*G5 Striker*

1. Hunting from a ground blind, shot distance was 7 yards. 80lb doe live weight.

2. Ran about 150 yards then fell, tried to climb back up, but expired immediately after trying to get back up.

3. The broadhead was in pieces. I could not even find most of the broadhead, only two of the three blades and none of the main piece. Upon further inspection the broadhead snapped off above the threads. Later that day, while screwing another of the Strikers onto an arrow I snapped it off above the threads, using only my hands, not a broadhead wrench or anything.

I tried to contact G5 several times but never was able to get a hold of anyone on the phone so I took them back to Bass Pro who exchanged the one last broadhead for another package of Magnus Buzzcuts plus credit.

In this picture you can see where I found the two blades, the arrow I pulled out of the dirt. I couldn't find the other blade or main part even with a sifter. Wasn't in the deer either.










*Magnus Buzzcuts*

1. Hunting from a ground blind, shot distance of 9 yards. 100lb doe live weight.

2. After being hit the doe ran 50 yards and piled up, dead before it hit the ground. The spot where the doe was hit was a fairly large puddle of blood, the deer didn't stand there bleeding either.

3. Looked sharp as ever and none of the blades were even dinged or bent. Touched up the blades and put it back in my quiver.


----------



## ed_denver (Feb 19, 2008)

*Pa Buck*

Shot was about 15 yds, AR-32 at 55#, broadside shot, no pass through, shooting site liked like a crime scene, followed blood easily.

Rage 3 blade 100 gr. Deer went about 200 yds, when opened, it's heart was cut in half, do not know how it went that far. I hit shoulder on opposite side and it stayed in. Found arrow 150 yds away right before he went in field. Found him 50 yds later in his bedding area. There was no blood there where he lay dead, already bled out.

158#'s dressed nine point.

Got him 10/5 at 6:48 am, found him at about 8 after a 35 minute wait.


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

*ttt*

bump for an awesome thread.


----------



## nyupstate518 (Oct 7, 2009)

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.

Took this management doe opening morning of the Southern Zone NYS Archery Season. 15 yard shot, 18 feet high. 

Jennings Buckmaster Compound Bow set at 60 lbs with a 29" draw. 
Beaman IPS 400 series Carbon Arrows. 

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)

60 yards. Amazing bloodtrail. 




























3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru.

Perfect condition. No chips, no breakage. Ready to be shot again. 

4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot.

Sorry I did not get the exit wound but here is the entry. Shot was a complete pass through.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Muzzy*

Shot a doe about a week ago. Shot was from 28' up and deer was 21 yards and very steep hill side. Muzzy 125 grain 3 blade entered high through one lung and exit was about mid way on other side. Pass through. Muzzy burried into the ground. Deer ran about 30 yards and deflated.
No damage to the head other than dull blades from going into the ground. Did not take a pic since it was just a doe.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Strike Mag 125 grain.*

Shot a coyote this morning out of same tree I got the doe last week. I counted 20 turkeys around me and there were more. All of a sudden turkeys sacttered everywhere. Three yotes came running in after the turkeys. I was 28' up on a steep hill side. Yote was 18 yards facing away from me. Shot entered about last rib, sliced about a 3" hole and exited between both front legs. Exit hole a little smaller than a tennis ball. Yote ran and flopped down the steep hill and expired about 30 yards. Arrow was sticking in the ground about 6" with no damage to the head. I will have to replace the blades or sharpen them. Yote was a mess. No camera. Guess I need to start carrying it again. I am very impressed with the Striker Mags.


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

nyupstate518 said:


> 1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
> 
> Took this management doe opening morning of the Southern Zone NYS Archery Season. 15 yard shot, 18 feet high.
> 
> ...


Was that the 40ke?


----------



## nyupstate518 (Oct 7, 2009)

The newest one yes.


----------



## cold1984 (Oct 7, 2009)

2002 Doe

Quartering towards a slight bit, at about 20 yds. i was using 100gr. Thunderheads. I got a clean pass through the broadhead is fine, there is a pic of it in my pictures. she went about 45 yds and dropped. got both lungs...it was over in about 45 seconds.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Slick Trick Standard 100 Grain again*

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit. 
7 yards hard quartering away shot, complete pass through.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
She only went 20 yards fell in sight. Blood trail was so easy to see I let my 7 year old do it.

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
It was barried about 8 inches in the dirt and broadhead is in great shape, just needs the blades sharpened.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

Great shooting General!


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

THE GENERAL said:


> 1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
> 7 yards hard quartering away shot, complete pass through.


That's not right deer down on pavement.... :nod:

Nice shooting and great review. :thumbs_up


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

7thSeal said:


> That's not right deer down on pavement.... :nod:
> 
> Nice shooting and great review. :thumbs_up


It was an easy drag to the garage 10 feet LOL

Forgot the camera


----------



## rcd567 (Apr 14, 2004)

As far as broadheads go, I've shot a truckload of Does with the NAP 100 gr. Thunderhead. Nothing fancy, just a good head. 

Don't get me wrong, I'll shoot a buck with one too. It's just got to be bigger than the one already on the wall. I've been ordered by the war department that we're running out of wall space.:mg:


----------



## Canuck Archer (Jul 1, 2007)

*meat seeker broadhead*

Five point buck. Shot from 23 feet up,sharp quatering away shot. Hit in front of the left hind leg,travelled the length of the deer and exited under the front right leg,breaking a rib and hitting the leg bone and breaking off one blade that was stuck in the leg bone. Full pass through,great blood trail and ninety yard recovery. Alien bow at seventy pounds,gold tip 29 inch arrow,1.5 inch meat seeker broadhead. I'll shoot them again on the next deer and then decide if they are staying in the quiver.
Great thread! Some good info on this thread from real world experience.


----------



## hoyt bowhunting (Nov 24, 2004)

This is my doe shot with muzzy 4 blades at 25 yards i was 15 ft up in the stand. Hit double lungs. She ran 50 yards.
matt


----------



## swampboss (Sep 8, 2009)

p&y417bull said:


> wasp jackhammer 7 yards almost straight down 333fps out of my 82nd. ARE YOU READYYYY.


 BS! Funny, I know what a hi caliber rifle wound looks like.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

20 yards quartering away pass through into a rock broadhead was bent but no worries it was a Magnus Buzzcut so it will get replaced for free. Deer ran maybe 40 yards in a circle fell about 30 yards from stand. Great bloodtrail.


----------



## viel cazzo (Sep 19, 2009)

Magnus gives a lifetime warranty with their broadheads?


----------



## MadCity Hoosier (Oct 3, 2005)

*new Tekan*

I killed my third deer with the new Tekans a week or so ago (deer 1 and 2 are posts #92 and #93 in this thread). The text below is originally from a thread reviewing the new Tekan broadheads. 



MadCity Hoosier said:


> I've now taken my third deer this season using the new Tekan broadhead. This doe was shot from 40 yards with my 82nd Airborne. I got a complete passthrough and full blade deployment on entry and all the way through the chest cavity. The arrow burried in the bean field and the broadhead was undamaged. It's back in the quiver after being cleaned up and getting new blades.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SPIKER_67 (Nov 7, 2007)

25 yds broadside. The Nap Nightmare head looks as new as it did before It was run through the deer. My favorite head.


----------



## meatmissile (Oct 26, 2009)

*Rage 100grn GT arrow*

Shot this 115lb deer 4 yrds from tree from about 20ft high, pretty much straight down. Clean cut 2 ribs on entrance and dead centered one rib on exit but didnot break hide on exit side. Only blood was first 20 ft and then turned into specks after that. Deer traveled 50-60 yrds and heard him pile up. Impressive entrance but no exit. Matthems Switchback 64lbs 29" dram 410grn total arrow weight. Blades were either broke or chip really bad on edges. Going back to my strikers or muzzys. The RAGE did kill but is second deer with no complete pass through. I like holes on both side but thats just me, the Rage cant stand ribs or shoulder blades.


----------



## 206Moose (Apr 29, 2007)

viel cazzo said:


> Magnus gives a lifetime warranty with their broadheads?


They have the best warranty in the industry. No questions ask. If you break it they will replace it. So if its not lost you bacially have a lifetime head. Do a search you will find many threads that brag about their warranty.


----------



## nanichito (Oct 10, 2004)

Diamond Black Ice #64
G5 100 gr Montec
27 inch GT XT with Blazer vanes
267 FPS

Shot was taken at about 20 feet, deer was standing about 23 yards from base of tree, slight quartering away.
Result: Entry hight about 5 inches behind shoulder. Exit right through the shoulder pit. Complete path-through. Further analysis demonstrated that entrance and exit between all ribs (no bone contact), punctured both lungs (exit lung was completely destroyed). Heart was not damaged however major arteries were severed.

Arrow/broadhead: Completely intact, stuck in the ground, no rocks, still in shooting condition. Limited blood around zone of impact, however lung tissue was splattered considerably!

Tracking: Poor Blood trail, lost after 20 yards.

Deer: Expired no more than 60 yards away. Severe bleeding at area of collapse. Could not backtrack to learn more from experience due to it getting dark and bad storm approaching.

Conclusion: Severe internal bleeding, but poor blood trail. Good shot placement and remaining calm after shot essential, since I managed to hear him crash after the shot, made tracking easy.


Thank you and God Bless!










X-marks the spot, this is the lung that came out relatively intact, The other lung was destroyed!








Hard to see, but if you look well you can see my GT XT buried in the dirt!








Notice exit wound


----------



## cliffdiver (Aug 31, 2009)

I would like to see some actual study done by an independant group of nonpartial evaluators...after all we just want facts not what can happen. Set up some actual tests like the ammo ballistics guys do. Use some gel blocks for penetration and resistance. Do an accuracy test, then do a toughness test for bone hits etc. Add up all the facts then determine which head is right for the type of hunting and hunter you are. I would like to do it but I am in BFE out here in noman's land Utah. Need access to an indoor range and all the toys.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

cliffdiver said:


> I would like to see some actual study done by an independant group of nonpartial evaluators...after all we just want facts not what can happen. Set up some actual tests like the ammo ballistics guys do. Use some gel blocks for penetration and resistance. Do an accuracy test, then do a toughness test for bone hits etc. Add up all the facts then determine which head is right for the type of hunting and hunter you are. I would like to do it but I am in BFE out here in noman's land Utah. Need access to an indoor range and all the toys.


We would all like to see this, but this kind of testing would be very expensive, time consuming and in the end still inconclusive. Inconclusive because there are just too many variables. That's why I started this thread, if we get enough reviews, patterns should appear that reflect the better heads.


----------



## white.greg (Mar 15, 2007)

white.greg said:


> We would all like to see this, but this kind of testing would be very expensive, time consuming and in the end still inconclusive. Inconclusive because there are just too many variables. That's why I started this thread, if we get enough reviews, patterns should appear that reflect the better heads.


Having said that, the pattern that I see on this thread and all the others here on AT is that shot placement and execution is by far the most influential factor to a successful kill. I don't think anyone would disagree with this point. So................ The best broadheads have to start with accuracy. 

Accuracy;

I am convinced that any high quality broadhead can be tuned to shoot accurately with enough work and practice, but none of us is capable of a perfectly executed hunting condition shot 100% of the time. 
So a forgiving broadhead should be one of the most important qualities to look for. A test for this should not be too difficult. 
Using a shooting machine, you tune the bow for the individual head in question, then introduce a known and repeatable torque into the machine. How far off the original POI does the torque send the arrow? That would tell a lot.

I think we all know the results of this test would show that mechanicals would score best and big fixed blade heads would be low on the list. But we also know that if the mechanical head does not open or breaks on impact, who cares how accurate it is, or if you shoot through mesh in a blind, they are off your list. 
But it would help you select the head that best matches the type of hunting you do. 

1. Hunt in a blind, where you have to shoot through mesh, at white tail deer and your distances typically are long. You would pick the most accurate fixed head in the test and you would know from the test what a little torque will do to your shot. If at long distance the POI moves 18", you know to only take a shot where you have enough time to really take a good solid, low to no torque shot.

2. Same as 1 above, but no mesh. Then you would probably pick the most accurate mechanical head in the test that you had confidence in, as far as functional qualities go.

Using your hunting style and game type, you could pick the most accurate head that meets your other needs.


----------



## ahawk19 (Aug 16, 2007)

*100 percent agee*

The only thing I would add is if you experience the same accuracy with several heads it only makes sense to go with the more durable head. So I shoot the more durable of my favorite mechs...the same would go if I were shooting through mesh with a fixed blade...if I found several heads that were all about the same accuracy why not go with the more durable of the heads?

...I don't even shoot these so I'm not a fanboy but those magnus heads logically make sense if you like fixed blades and they fly well...lifetime warranty how do you beat that?


----------



## Terrier (Feb 19, 2009)

Hunor Sliver 125 (Red deer)


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

I use Rage 2 bladers since 2007, 21 deer have fallen with no problems , no lost deer and no broken blades

I will post the video I have on youtube from last year when I get enough post

At that time I had 14 deer thru 2 season, ended up with 16 from 07-08 and have 3 deer this year

AWESOME blood trails, incredible entrance and exit wounds

I LOVE EM

I'll post the vid in a few minutes after I make 5 post


----------



## Uncle Bucky (Oct 30, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/user/bowhunterjohn63#p/u/15/LS049iHKGIM


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

Terrier said:


> Hunor Sliver 125 (Red deer)


:mg: can we please ge the story on that kill. it looks intersting:darkbeer:


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

meatmissile said:


> Shot this 115lb deer 4 yrds from tree from about 20ft high, pretty much straight down. Clean cut 2 ribs on entrance and dead centered one rib on exit but didnot break hide on exit side. Only blood was first 20 ft and then turned into specks after that. Deer traveled 50-60 yrds and heard him pile up. Impressive entrance but no exit. Matthems Switchback 64lbs 29" dram 410grn total arrow weight. Blades were either broke or chip really bad on edges. Going back to my strikers or muzzys. The RAGE did kill but is second deer with no complete pass through. I like holes on both side but thats just me, the Rage cant stand ribs or shoulder blades.


That close and still no pass through :mg::mg::mg: I just find that hard to believe since they are to be the best pentrating head on the market. Glad I shoot Slick Tricks no problem with them baby going all the way through :shade:


----------



## bowman84 (Mar 14, 2007)

magnus 2 blade broadhead......:darkbeer:


----------



## Terrier (Feb 19, 2009)

Mr.**** said:


> :mg: can we please ge the story on that kill. it looks intersting:darkbeer:



When we were hunting for brown bear this red deer come in the fruit garden. My friend spot her but the shooting position was bad and the deer spot him. So he had to shot. The arrow come in the neck and left in the leg. She ran approx. 50 yards.

HCA TSSR Carbon 65# 30"
Easton Excel St 340
Hunor Sliver 125
Total arrow weight 442 grain

Balazs


----------



## Mr.Coon (Oct 18, 2005)

impressive! i know how tuff they are. we had red deer in a preserve i used to guide on. fallow deer also have an amazingly tuff hide. way harder to get through than a whitetail.


----------



## jonsfirsthoyt (Sep 12, 2009)

*G5 strikers*

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
walked in to stand which is 16 feet off ground. buck walked in at 30 yards quartering toward me slightly. shot in front of left leg and went through the right shoulder. shooting 70 lb turbow hawk with axis arrows and 100 grain strikers

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
he ran 10 yards stumbled and stood there ran another 20 and fell over

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
broad head was still intack however the blades were dull and blades were bent over in spots. no chips but i think i can resharpen them. sorry no pic cam broke.

4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot.

first pic is the enterence hole and the second is the exit hole after it was caped out. i was very happy with the way they performed however both front shoulders were junk due to being blood shot. ill take the blood shot meat over not getting the deer. new blades and back in the quiver for these broadheads!


----------



## REAU (Mar 6, 2008)

Mathews Drenalin 28in/64lbs roughtly 278 fps
100 grain Slick Trick Magnum's.

I am doing a little test to see how many animals I can kill iwth one arrow adn one broadhead. First 125lb doe 25 yards she went roughly 75 yds and pilled up, cleaned it up and resharpened and Sunday afternoon killed a 150 lb boar hog he went about 50 yrds and died..Sorry no pics but will keep you informed. I started bow hunting last year killed a doe, 8pt, and baby pig all with ST100 gr. Mags all great blood trails and I ABSOLUTLEY LOVE THEM...:darkbeer: REAU


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Got a double the other morining. The first one was a doe that came in from up hill. By the time I saw it and got ready she was, for the most part, directly under me (2 1/2 yards) I was up 28'. Arrow went in behind shoulders and stuck out the bottom. G-5 Striker Magnum broadhead broke the back completely in two. Only thing kept it together was the spinal cord. Deer was dead in about 6 seconds. Deer fell straight down breaking my arrow. Went back next day and found the Mag. I am super impressed with this head. Very little damage. Blades even held up well.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Another Pic*

This is my first time trying to post a pic so I will try again to get the other ones. The Striker Mag is getting ready to go on another arrow and do it again.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*One Last Pic.*

Here is the broken arrow.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

*Second Deer*

The second deer I got on the double was a doe also. The first deer went straight down and was dead so fast the other one just took a few steps and came back closer to see what had happened. Shot was about 15 yards max. My favorite broadhead, a modified Muzzy 125 grain 3 blade went in behind front leg and exited about mid way back. Deer went about 30 yards. No pic of deer just of arrow. Gotta love this sight.


----------



## Looney Bin (Feb 9, 2009)

Here is my review of the ATOM

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=1056282


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Forgot to mention that the Muzzy 125 was not damaged other than dull blades. I washed it off, installed new blades and its ready to go again. Thats what I like in a broadhead.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Got another one with the X System this morning... small spike.

Equipment is the same listed in my other review a few pages back.

23' up 16 yards hard quartering away shot... double lunged with complete pass through after arrow entered mid ribs and exited front shoulder on opposite side. Blood trail was very good with lots of it on ground, shrubs and even on the sides of trees. Broadhead had no damage just needs touched up with a sharpener and will be reused again. Deer made it about 45 yrds before piling up.

Few pics.

 

Entry hole.

 

Exit hole through front shoulder.

 

Blood trail.



Been really impressed with these heads and I believe they'll be around in my quiver for awhile.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

I didn't notice this thread until after I got this guy so I don't have all the official photos but here goes...

Tuesday Nov. 3rd, 7:10am, 18 degrees slight wind. Heard a little noise and here he comes out of a cutover. He immediately saw me in the tree, not a lot of background cover. Fortunately he decided I wasn't a threat, he was upwind which helped. I was able to draw as he walked behind a couple of trees but he caught the last bit of movement as I settled in. He was staring right at me and I thought for sure he would bolt but the shot went off quick. I hit him a little high, not sure if my aim was off a bit or if he was in the process of taking off. Ended up getting the top of both lungs. He ran full out for about 50 yards, stopped, turned 90 degrees and made it about ten feet before he went down.

I got full penetration and found the arrow buried in a downed tree. Had to wiggle it pretty hard to get it out but the head was undamaged. Looks like new except for the blood and hair. I will use it for a practice head but it would only take a minute or two to get the edge back. Very impressive performance by the head.

Equipment: Hoyt UltraElite 55#, Easton ACC with 100 grain Montec CS. These Montec CS are the sharpest heads I have used out of the box. They also grouped right with my field points.


----------



## skwiggsgonewild (Jul 17, 2009)

*G5 Montec (original) 125 grain*



white.greg said:


> How about an ongoing 2009 hunting season, real world Broadhead results thread? Any broadhead, post the results here for side by side review. Using the following review points, and any others you can think of.
> 
> 1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
> 
> ...


Overall, I'd have to rate these broadheads at least a 9. They were not very sharp out of the box, is the only reason they're not a 10. The structure is excellent, and with the heavier 125 grain head, the penetration is unbeatable. I wouldn't hesitate to take any shots as far as doubting penetration abilities goes. Only problem is the tips are pretty susceptible to flattening if striking a rock, and the sharpness, but no broadhead is perfect, unless you're talking about rage 2 blades :wink::thumbs_up


----------



## urdaddyjeep (Nov 6, 2009)

*so noone has used the bloodrunners*

yet or did i miss it


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Bloodrunners where top on my list for trying out but still waiting for others who've tried them ?

Slackers get em up....


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

7thSeal said:


> Got another one with the X System this morning... small spike.
> 
> Equipment is the same listed in my other review a few pages back.
> 
> 23' up 16 yards hard quartering away shot... double lunged with complete pass through after arrow entered mid ribs and exited front shoulder on opposite side. Blood trail was very good with lots of it on ground, shrubs and even on the sides of trees. Broadhead had no damage just needs touched up with a sharpener and will be reused again. Deer made it about 45 yrds before piling up.


That blood trail is crazy! Was it like that all the way to where he fell?


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

hunt123 said:


> That blood trail is crazy! Was it like that all the way to where he fell?


With a 45 yrd run I'd say about the last 20 yards he traveled was like that. From the point of where I hit him you could easily pick up on the trail and the amount of blood began to progress from there, finding it sprayed on small shrubs and the sides of trees etc.

My brother helped me get him out and he just laughed when seeing the amount of blood on the ground.


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=666257&stc=1&d=1257767934
this is my first time trying to post pics so be patient. 
The head is a Slick Trick standard 100 gr. Doe was 125 lbs, shot was broadside/very slightly quartering to. I was 16' up in a hang on stand but because of the terrain I was only maybe 10' higher than where she was. Shot was a little low, entering her left side right in the crease of her shoulder and exiting out her right side. Broadhead sliced the heart. Deer didnt act hit, walked away, stopped at 40 yds and stumbled, went another 30 yds into some thick stuff and died. Lots and lots of blood.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=666257&stc=1&d=1257768638
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=666257&stc=1&d=1257768767
entrance


----------



## daninmn (May 26, 2008)

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=666259&stc=1&d=1257769120

and exit.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attac...nt.php?attachmentid=666261&stc=1&d=1257769305
5th deer with STs and I've got only good things to say about them.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

*100 grain Magnus Stinger Buzzcut*

It was a perfect shot, I took the top of the hear, part of the arteries, and both lungs and exited all from a grand total of 5 yards. He flinched he didn't know that anything had happened, he walks about 5 steps, falls to the ground. He then got back up managed to run 20 yards before expiring.

Blood trail was good very easy to follow but he died in sight and I didn't need to track it. 

I only was able to get this entrance pic, (batteries died )


----------



## hunt123 (Jan 17, 2009)

05_sprcrw said:


> It was a perfect shot, I took the top of the hear, part of the arteries, and both lungs and exited all from a grand total of 5 yards. He flinched he didn't know that anything had happened, he walks about 5 steps, falls to the ground. He then got back up managed to run 20 yards before expiring.
> 
> Blood trail was good very easy to follow but he died in sight and I didn't need to track it.
> 
> I only was able to get this entrance pic, (batteries died )


What did you do to your bow to make it so quiet he didn't hear it from 5 yds away?? I want some, whatever it is.


----------



## beast (Jan 14, 2003)

ttt


----------



## bowhunter12791 (Oct 12, 2009)

*Also bloodrunners?*

Just bought a pack but wondering if i should return them rather then waste the money... Anyone??


----------



## 92python (Jul 24, 2006)

Shot a doe with a Slick Trick Mag at 25 yards. 

Bad angle, through the shoulder, almost made it through the hide on the backside, 80 yard recovery.

Resharpened the blades and the head and arrow are back in the quiver.

60 LB Ross 337 at 30.5 inch DL with an Axis 340. Arrow weight is around 440.


----------



## buzzman2 (Sep 9, 2007)

Magnus stinger Buzzcut 4 blade 100 grain
15 yard slightly quartering away from a treestand
hit high and back, exited low just behind the front shoulder.
It was a double lung hit. Deer ran about 5 yards stopped and looked around, then made a mad dash for about 100 yard into a field and fell over dead.

Blood trail was very poor, even though I didn't need it. The entrance and exit wounds were covered by the layers of flesh on the ribs and the blood did not come out very well. I was surprised because a hit like this typically leave an excellent blood trail. I don't know but it appeared that the flesh stretched during the pass through then snapped back to cover the hole.

That it the first deer I killed with the buzzcut. I also killed two deer last year with the regular 100 grain 4 blade. Blood trails were easy to follow but not great. 1 deer ran 40 yards and the second ran 30 yards and expired - so no need to track on either of those.

So 3 for 3 and all fell in sight.


----------



## 05_sprcrw (Aug 18, 2009)

hunt123 said:


> What did you do to your bow to make it so quiet he didn't hear it from 5 yds away?? I want some, whatever it is.


I was drawn before he got to the 5 yards but I have a piece of rubber on the shelf to keep it drawing dead silent. Also I am shooting 480 grains so it is really dang quiet on the shot. Nothing special just made the shot.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow that X system bloodtrail is INSANE!!! '94


----------



## Hoyt Havoc (Jul 27, 2006)

*Rocket Sidewinder on my 1st turkey with a bow*

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056066321&postcount=6

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showpost.php?p=1056072739&postcount=12


----------



## mnbowhunter23 (Jan 14, 2009)

i've already posted pics of my deer in a different thread so sorry if you have already seen it. thought i'd put a pic on here with some broadhead details.
Broadhead-100 grain g5 striker
bow- reezen 70lbs 26inch draw
arrow-carbon express maxima hunter 250. 346 grain total arrow weight. 
got a pass through and my arrow burried in the ground 6 inches. the broad head was in perfect condition and after i get new blades it will see action once again. Bloodtrail was average..nothing specail but easy to follow without having any problems of seeing where he went. hopefully i'll have another one on here soon with the rage damage.


----------



## elk22 (Jan 14, 2009)

All shot with the Epek XC3 Broadhead. Totally concealed blades, 1.7 in cutting diameter. 

206" mule deer









Antelope inards









Antelope









Blood trail









Bear Lungs









Bear Rib cage inside









Elk Entrance









Elk Liver









http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sa4MfyQ6I0o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Hh3-O7hsQk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LrG3ikjBheo


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

EASTON94 said:


> Wow that X system bloodtrail is INSANE!!! '94


Odds are good that I'll be able to post some pictures of a doe kill using the same head I used on that deer.... tomorrow morning. They're hammering a trail that I'll be setup on in the morning but we'll see how it goes. 

Head is resharpened, spinning true on shaft and ready to go. :thumbs_up


----------



## elk22 (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Had my doe to come in but she was scooting along pretty fast with a small buck hot on her heels. They made a big U in front of me and headed back out in the same direction. Saw two button bucks come through as well. I have Thurs. Fri. and Sat to try and get a doe or two then I'm done for the year. :sad:

Hopefully I'll get one more review up.


----------



## 7thSeal (Dec 18, 2008)

Well crap, watched a nice 6 point make a scrape and the next day he came in and rubbed on a big cider... no does for me and my season is over. :sad:

Good luck to all still hunting and do post reviews of your kill.... :thumbs_up


----------



## HammyAbeer (Jul 15, 2008)

Rocky Mountain Gator XP. 100 Grain. Rear deploying blade. 2" cutting diameter.

Shot 3 deer with this head in one week. All pass thrus and all stuck into the ground. 

This particular doe went 60 yards. Exit was at the arm pit. Great blood trail.


----------



## THE GENERAL (Jan 10, 2008)

*Slick Trick 100 standards*

3rd shot 3rd kill with these heads and I love them.

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
Set up over a scrape he came straight in no shot till he was already in the scrape. Distance was 5 yards and I was 20 feet up. Straight down through the spine.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)
He didnt go anywhere but straight to the dirt. Arrow got 8'' of penitration into the left lung.


3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru
Considering the shot the head is perfect. Blades have a few knicks but the point is still like new. All I would need is new blades but I retire all heads after a kill.

4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot.

The pics speak for the heads they are just awesome.


----------



## DesignedToHunt (Aug 5, 2008)

*32" Athens Accomplice*
457 grain arrow @ 297 fps = 89 lb of KE

125 grain Extra Cut Grim Reaper (1 3/4" cutting diameter)



October Doe - Quartering away @ 25 yards. Entered high on the right side taking out the top of the lung and absolutely destroying the left lung before hitting the socket on the left side. No passthrough, but she literally took 2 steps and collapsed. Broke about 1/4" of a blade off but other than that the head was perfectly fine.

November Buck - Quartering away 34 yards. Entered a little further back than I wanted to, knicking the stomach, shredding the liver and destroying the left lung before exiting out the left front part of his chest. 70 yards & he was down for the count. Left an absolute gusher of a blood trail. After cleaning the head off you can't even tell it was used. The blades are still intact, razor sharp and ready to do battle again. In fact, it's in my quiver as we speak.


----------



## EricO (Nov 24, 2004)

100 Grain grim reaper Extra cut. 

420 gr. ACC 3-60, 82nd airborne 29/70.

15 Yds walking directly under me. Took around a step and a half.


----------



## jth091 (Jan 14, 2009)

ttt


----------



## huntnmuleys (Jan 7, 2004)

i went to silver flames this year, and wont be switching anytime soon i dont think. top quality all the way, great blood trails and they take a heck of a beating and are still shaving sharp.
i did a whole thread on it, but have no idea how to link it here...


----------



## Blood_Trail (Jan 23, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Death Dealer (Jan 28, 2009)

No pics of the wound but only the broadhead.....can say im happy with the Magnus Buzzcuts...used the 85 grain version with the bleeders to knock a good buck down at 62 yards, hit him a bit forward took out the main shoulder bone and still hit vitals. 

It shattered the bone to the point where the leg was broke, did not get a pass through but considering my light arrow weight-distance and the amount of bone it took out (looked like a bullet impact more than a broadhead) he went less than 30 yards and piled up. The head was in almost perfect condition and only was dulled some by the bone and the bleeders were slightly bent but bet you could easily use it again to take another animal.

d


----------



## asa3dpro (Dec 31, 2002)

*Looks familular.*



elk22 said:


> All shot with the Epek XC3 Broadhead. Totally concealed blades, 1.7 in cutting diameter.
> 
> 206" mule deer
> 
> ...


Rebirth of the Punchcutter???


----------



## kbp8928 (Jul 10, 2004)

first deer of this year i shot with a *g5 tekan *20 yard shot, double lung. ran about 60 yards a fell over. broadhead was perfect!

first hog i shot this year was with a *magnus buzzcut*. hit him in the right behind the right shoulder. he was broadside so i dont understand the exit. it cam out of his head right above his eye! it wasa 20 yard shot. broadhead was perfect!

shot 2 turkeys, *one with a g5 tekan and one with a rage 2 blade*. neither turkey went but 10 feet and feel over. broadheads were both perfect!

shot a whitetail buck with a *g5 tekan *27 yards, double lung shot. he ran about 70 yards with a great blood trail! arrow blew through and i could not find the arrow anywhere! looked 5 times for it! 

shot a mule deer buck with a *g5 tekan *27.5 yard shot, heart shot, he ran about 50 yards and dropped. one blade did break but the rest of the head was perfect!

shot a whitetail doe with a *rage 2 blade*. 20 yard shot, hit her in the front shoulder, my fault! she ran about 100 yards with blood everywhere! to bad the coyotes found her before we got to her and they ate just about all of her! however the arrow did go through her and the arrow broke in half. the broadhead was no good. both blades were bent, the tip was chipped and the ferrule was bent pretty bad. did perform like it is suposed to!

*all in all i will say my favorite mechanical head is the g5 tekan (black ones). **had great blood trails and pass throughs on everything i shot!* *they will continue to be in my quiver for a long time!* i still will have a rage 2 blade in my quiver though for turkeys and maybe a hog. my favorite fixed blade is going to be the magnus 4 blade buzzcut and they will be in my quiver also. it is a strong, great head. i may also try a grimreaper on a hog or turkey as well. i want to see how they do.


----------



## Bear Bow (Oct 9, 2008)

NAP Thunderhead 100 gr 
Shoot from Bear Truth2 65 lbs
460 grain 29" Carbon express superlite
270 fps 
KE = ???

1. Brief description of the hunt and shot, include distance and angle of the hit.
8 yards straight down coming for the tree chasing a doe moving the whole time at a little less than a trot. I shot and enter top of back right beside the backbone about 2". Took out both lungs and and buried in the breast bone and poked out the bottom but did not break skin.

2. How far did it run and what did the blood trail look like. (Pictures a plus)

RAN 30- 40 yds two little drops at point of impact. pool at final resting place. No pass thru = no blood with a high entrance wound!

3. Condition of the broadhead after the hit, check closely to see if it hit a rock or something with a pass-thru

Broadhead lodged in thick part of breast plate of 170 lb buck
It ttok a set of pliers to pull it out. It wound up breaking due to the stress placed on it at an extreme angle in effort to get it out. It was fully entact before attempted retrieval as were most others shot with this broad head.

4. Pictures; place your broadhead next to both the entrance and exit wound for these pictures. Next (If you can, real bonus here) insert a field tipped arrow through the kill shot, in the entrance hole and out the other side and photograph so that we can see better the placement and angle of the shot.

entrance hole on top of back









entrance wound from inside










broadhead lodged in breast plate









broadhead after poor job of removal










size of deer for comparison I am 6' 5" 225 lbs


----------



## BSeals71 (May 11, 2006)

This is a good thread.


----------



## CARRASCO (Jul 18, 2007)

What ever happened to this great thread??????

I thought is was such a useful toolto learn to learn about what broadheads REALLY do in REAL situations.


----------



## TimmyZ7 (Aug 11, 2010)

ttt


----------

